

The Internet and Hieronymus Bosch (2011) [pdf] - mblakele
http://lewis.seas.harvard.edu/files/harrylewis/files/internet_and_hieronymus_bosch.pdf

======
hedgehog
The plate is omitted but the painting mentioned (The Garden of Earthly
Delights) is something to look at:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights)

~~~
teh_klev
I love this painting and have Celtic Frost to thank for introducing me to it
and Bosch [0].

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_the_Pandemonium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_the_Pandemonium)

